# Dropping Pre M



## Creppin (Aug 28, 2018)

Well, I kind of feel like an idiot. I decided to copy what the lawn care company did in prior years and replicate... pretty easy to do when they tell you what they put down.

So I sourced 18-0-5 25% SCU .37 prodiamine.

I was going to drop 5lb/1000 sq which equals what was done in the past. I regret not sourcing anything with 0 nitrogen. Not a ton of time to go source a new Pre-M, I probably could, but would not be able to drop until next week (looks like rain beginning Thursday) upwards of 1".

So, how bad would it be to do 5lb 1,000 tomorrow vs. 1)sourcing something new for next week with 0 nitrogen or 2) reducing the 5lb to say 2.5lb this month and another 2.5lb in May?

Figured I'd see any thoughts. I know the right thing might be to get no N fertilizer, but I have a 50lb bag of it and on the GDD in southwestern PA have reached optimum and noticed some buds on forsythia in the neighborhood. So eager to drop before rains this week.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

Nitrogen isn't the end of the world. Get the pre m down earlier than later.


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

Consider split apps to reduce early nitrogen, but get more creative than half and half. Prodiamine provides control for a certain length of time for a certain weight applied and can be split, so apply only as much as needed to provide protection until you want to apply the N and apply the balance then. An online prodiamine calculator will be a useful tool. If you have or can get a calibrated sprayer, you could get a split of prodiamine from the marketplace on this forum or another member close to you. Any homeowner that bought prodiamine WDG for spraying likely has more than enough to share.


----------



## Creppin (Aug 28, 2018)

Yeah, I'm new to the lawn care (been catching up most of winter) and wanted to try granular as my spraying skills are near 0 (never have done so).

Yeah, I'm thinking about the spli app route.

2lbs would be about .32 AI/Acre (.0037*2*43.56) which I'll have to check the graph and see how long on control that would be. My guess about 2 months.


----------



## Jaung (May 19, 2018)

You could also get Lebanon Pro Prodiamine 0-0-7 
.38% from EH Griffith http://catalog.ehgriffith.com/info.php/products_id/436459. I paid about $14.5 per bag which covers about 10,000 sq ft.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Would anyone object applying pre-em to a wet lawn? I'm planning on dropping pre-em tomorrow but it's suppose to rain overnight. According to the GDD, I'm in the stock zone for applying pre- em


----------



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

Wet is fine


----------



## Alpine (Mar 15, 2018)

Will be dropping PreM this weekend. GDD Tracker is just entering the Optimum zone. It's interesting that it moves pretty quickly from Optimum to Late - something like 7-10 days. Have seen a few forsythia in the area just starting to bloom.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Sprayed 30k sq ft with Dimension with Natural Adjuvent surfactant this morning. Went with a split application of .36 fl oz per 1k sq ft. I'll be spraying my other app if .36 in 4 weeks. This should give me enough protection into early August where I plan to do my Reno. I'm in SE mass which is in the "ideal" range according to the GDD. I have to say that I love my spreadermate! It takes longer to fill and add the product, than actually spraying. Spraying is a dream


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Where are you guys checking the GDD? Is it a website or an app?


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

Website: http://www.gddtracker.net/?model=7&offset=0&zip=47905


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

FORT said:


> Website: http://www.gddtracker.net/?model=7&offset=0&zip=47905


That is really cool. I've never seen that before. Does anyone take serious the warning about using the model outside of the Great Lakes region? It specifically states for my area not to use it.


----------



## Creppin (Aug 28, 2018)

Jaung said:


> You could also get Lebanon Pro Prodiamine 0-0-7
> .38% from EH Griffith http://catalog.ehgriffith.com/info.php/products_id/436459. I paid about $14.5 per bag which covers about 10,000 sq ft.


I should have stopped there... I ended up going to Site One as I ended up in the neighborhood there for 0-0-7 .43%.

SiteOne kind of made me mad this week. I used to get decent pricing on their fertilizer. A bag might have been $21-23, but now they want $35, which is absurd.

So EH Griffith and Walker will be my go to unless SiteOne fixes it, which I doubt!


----------



## Jaung (May 19, 2018)

Creppin said:


> Jaung said:
> 
> 
> > You could also get Lebanon Pro Prodiamine 0-0-7
> ...


I used to go to Site One at Monroeville, PA but the price is high for both irrigation equipments and fertilizers.

I usually go to Stark J P & Son Inc Feed for urea and other fertilizers. Where do you get your urea? If I remember correctly, I paid about $17 per 50lb-urea bag there last year.


----------



## Creppin (Aug 28, 2018)

Jaung said:


> Creppin said:
> 
> 
> > Jaung said:
> ...


Yep, SiteOne I used have "decent" pricing. I picked up some 0-0-7 barricade there for $19 as I was in that area. They have increased "my price" to $30 now. I'll digress before I speak too poorly about them, but they were happy to take an order for a spreader... I dread calling them too.

Anyways, I don't have irrigation so I have shopped for sprinklers. I'd like to figure out a way to get above ground sprinklers this year.

I've bought from EH GRIFFITH and Walker Supply in Robinson. I honestly can't speak any higher of the Walker team. Friendly, answered a bunch of questions and I'm happy to support them. I picked up some Anderson HCU 44-0-0 for the fall there, but wasn't cheap. I think Andersons in general is slightly higher price... I haven't inquired about them just have any Urea but I'm sure they do. Only problem is they seem to move a lot of inventory so I had to stop a few times to coordinate when shipments come in, which I didn't mind. Only about 20 minutes from town. I also got some insecticide for ticks (I have a little one who loves outside), the. I got some treatment for grubs/insect for the summer application.

Ill have to check the place you note out. I'm trying to source some local seed without weeds. Walker has some okay seed, but not the cultivators you see on the forum. Siteone's Lesco was weed free, but they want $140 for older cultivators. They really frown upon you without a business license.


----------



## Creppin (Aug 28, 2018)

Creppin said:


> Jaung said:
> 
> 
> > Creppin said:
> ...


Have you seen Stark J P & Son Inc Feed seed or don't they carry?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@Creppin

I can second EH Griffith. I always get Jack when I call down there and he is awesome! Great customer service even for smaller orders.

I got my seed, soil moist seed coat, and prodiamine from there recently.

You need to make an account and login to see the actual prices.


----------



## Jaung (May 19, 2018)

@Creppin 
I also bought some tall fescue seed from EH Griffith and they are quite fresh and good quality. You should definitely check out EH Griffith for grass seed. I don't think Stark J P & Son Inc Feed carries any grass seed. I could be wrong because I was there for a few minutes.


----------



## Creppin (Aug 28, 2018)

Trying to avoid a new post so we'll see any responses... still related to Pre M.

Dropped the Pre M a week ago and didn't want to admit it. I have about 15 square foot area of POA annua. Would it be okay to kill off this section, put down a light layer of top soil, seed and peat moss. Wanted to see if the Pre M would inhibit this or if I raked it pretty hard the barrier would be broken.

Ill seed in a week or two once the frosts go away and try and keep alive through summer but wanted to be sure that the Pre M won't prevent this.


----------



## Creppin (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

So I live in an area of Mass that absolutely got pumbled with rain this morning. Torrential rain, looked like a monsoon honestly. My house looked like it was going through a car wash.

I sprayed Dimension on 4/6 at a half rate. I timed it right before a rain so that it would get watered in.

With this rain blast that I got today, do you think I have to reapply dimension?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You have to assume it is in the soil and don't reapply. Otherwise you could be going double the intended rate.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

g-man said:


> You have to assume it is in the soil and don't reapply. Otherwise you could be going double the intended rate.


Thanks Gman. I had to ask since Dimension has a tendency to leech.


----------

